# 130-unlimited class rod



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Wasnt sure where to post this but i was wondering what are some good standup budget 130 up unlimited class rod? I just ordered a shimano 130a for beach shark fishing. I was going to get a 14/0 or 16/0 but the only ones i could find look like they been drug around on concrete for a year. but i burned up most of my budget on the reel and line so im looking for a rod that will get me by for a year or two.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

$700. to $2,200. for a true 'unlimited' class rod.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

maybe ill just stick with a 130lb rod for now. im looking at spending anywhere from free - a couple of hundred bucks right now. Ill be looking for something in that range withing the next couple of years


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

get an 80-130lb rod. you get a softer tip which is beneficial off the beach and the backbone to hold higher drags with the 130. trust me, you don't want an unlimited rod.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an Okiaya 130lb stand up rod ill sell you. $50. + shipping.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

You can run an 80-130 or IGFA 80. I have a Shimano Tallus IGFA 130 on my Tiagra 130 and its a broomstick. Its a great rod and I wouldnt give it up. My other 130s are all on IGFA80s and they do bend a lot better.

Most guys will put a 130 on an 80 rod anyways. 

Call outcast. They have some Tallus 80s at their big sale for $350 I believe. They might still have them or if they were consignment they can contact the guy. Also, not to sound mean but you dont put a Tiagra 130 on a cheap, budget rod.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Lowprofile......East China Sea...lol
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Lowprofile......East China Sea...lol
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


ya that's where I currently live but am in the states about every other month. shipping on a 5'6" rod with detachable butt wouldn't be much. USPS the whole way from here.


----------

